# Overclock Question



## flipside (Mar 29, 2008)

When I Overclock I Have A Setting In The Bios That Allows Me To Up The Pcie Mhz From 100 To 150 . What Difference Willthis Make To My 8500gt ?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

dont adjust the pci e slot clock you will se very little boost and it has a very high possiblity of crashing your computer


----------

